# Worthy upgrade...



## mat2317 (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi,

I think I want to invest in a new grinder. Not too fussed if it's new or secondhand.

Currently I am using a MK2 Mignion.

I would like to try conical burrs. Equally as long as it's a definite upgrade and I would see grind improvements I'd be happy.

Mazzer SJ / Mini E have caught my attention.

What do you guys think?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Neither of those are conicals.

For home grinding you can single dose with the Niche or HG1 (which I happen to be selling a second hand one ) if you fancy a conical.

Either would definitely be an upgrade in the cup, plus you can swap between beans and brew methods with ease.


----------



## mat2317 (Dec 15, 2016)

Yeah - I understand they are flat, just guessing the bigger burrs would be nice.

I love the idea of the niche but it's still quiet new don't know whether to go down a more traditional route.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

mat2317 said:


> Yeah - I understand they are flat, just guessing the bigger burrs would be nice.
> 
> I love the idea of the niche but it's still quiet new don't know whether to go down a more traditional route.


 Its new , but there are a ton of them out there and some have been around for a while .there must be 100 plus on this forum alone.

I wouldn't be out off it due to its newness , if there were really concerns around build you would have seen a few go down ealry on ( like the sette for example ) if you want to single dose and do multiple brew methods it's a good choice and kicks the minis ass.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

mat2317 said:


> Yeah - I understand they are flat, just guessing the bigger burrs would be nice.
> 
> I love the idea of the niche but it's still quiet new don't know whether to go down a more traditional route.


The niche is a highly regarded grinder for sure, it's not personally my style but many are very happy with it.

The HG1 is similar in use, built for life with larger burrs, however it is a hand grinder.

Regarding the flats the retention is much greater. What brew methods do you use and what roast level do you drink?


----------



## mat2317 (Dec 15, 2016)

I enjoy my light roasts alot. Im mainly having espresso these days but I do also own a V60 and aeropress. I normally use my hand grinder for these.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

mat2317 said:


> I enjoy my light roasts alot. Im mainly having espresso these days but I do also own a V60 and aeropress. I normally use my hand grinder for these.


Therein lies your choice.

Flat will produce the better taste in the cup. This comes at the expense of retention/waste.

The Niche or HG1 will single dose and allow you to swap between brew methods and beans.

ALL of those will be a large jump from the Mignon.

I went from a 64mm flat to the HG1 and that was a leap in the cup.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

mat2317 said:


> I enjoy my light roasts alot. Im mainly having espresso these days but I do also own a V60 and aeropress. I normally use my hand grinder for these.


 Same here ...light roasts that is .


----------



## Sparkyx (Oct 23, 2017)

I second the Niche or HG1. Both fantastic grinders, as is the Ceado E37s if you're not struck on single dosing.


----------



## jimmgc51 (Feb 6, 2016)

Love my Niche, was also an upgrade from the Mignon.

The main benefits I like is being able to swap to different beans instantly. With the mignon the hopper would be loaded and I'd use all the beans till they were gone. No purging on a morning required anymore. And less mess, coffee used to get everywhere before but the Niche is much tidier.


----------

